# This is a Test Thread



## Test (Jun 19, 2013)

Please ignore this test thread.


----------



## Test (Jun 19, 2013)

This is a test post


----------



## Ken I (Jun 19, 2013)

This is a test response ?


----------



## aarggh (Jun 19, 2013)

How can we ignore it? It's so exciting!


----------



## /// (Jun 19, 2013)

And a test username.
Congratulations on being a project of the month winner too Rof}


----------



## wheeltapper (Jun 20, 2013)

Another forum I am on had someone post a 'this is a test, please ignore' .
it went for two years and got more posts than any other.

this could be FUN.

Roy.


----------



## obrian (Jun 20, 2013)

What happens if you fail the TEST?


----------



## Duncan.e (Jun 20, 2013)

what is the tensile strength of the thread you are testing?


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've just cottoned on. Needless to say, there has to be a twist to this yarn.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 20, 2013)

These posts are kinda thread-bare ....


----------



## Ken I (Jun 20, 2013)

/// said:


> Congratulations on being a project of the month winner too Rof}


After my post the thread appears to have swiped my project of the month winner accolade - it dissapeared from mine  and appeared on the test thread.

Maybe its a phishing line.:wall:

Ken


----------



## va4ngo (Jun 21, 2013)

Best response yet


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ken I said:


> Maybe its a phishing line.:wall:
> 
> Ken


 
And the net result?


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 21, 2013)

Instead of a phishing line, use an inter-net for large catches.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 21, 2013)

I tried on some clothes at the store the other day, you could say I was out "testing threads .....":hDe:


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hopper said:


> But what line of friction reciprocating mass must contra-indicate when cooling oil viscosity exceeds flash point?



sorry, contraresist couldn't


----------

